# Unfall in Belgien an der Maas!



## Zanderjoe (15. August 2007)

Kann man jetzt überhaupt noch an der Maas angeln, nachdem das Gift in belgien ausgelaufen ist???
Geht jetzt der ganze Fischbestand runter???
Gestern habe ich mit einem Angler aus holland bei Venlo  gesprochen, und  er sagte dass bis jetzt noch nichts zu sehen ist, aber wie ist es in nächster Zeit! Jetzt kann man doch bestimmt die Maas zum Angeln für ein paar Jahre vergessen!! Oder wie sieht das aus?????????????

Gruß Zanderjoe|uhoh:


----------



## Fischer1991 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Unfall in Belgien an der maas!*

Hallo

Das kommt ganz drauf an wie sich das Gift im Wasser verteilte. Es gibts ja auch Residente Fische, die damit umgehen können. Es kommt immer auf das ausmaß an. 

Wie schlimm ist es denn???  :v


----------



## Stefan6 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Unfall in Belgien an der maas!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=107718   #h


----------



## Fischer1991 (15. August 2007)

*AW: Unfall in Belgien an der maas!*

Ok des is echt heftig!!!


----------



## Zanderjoe (19. August 2007)

*AW: Unfall in Belgien an der maas!*

Dort wo es in Belgien passiert ist sind woll auch Bachforellen oben tot geschwommen! Hatte bis jetzt nicht gedacht das es die in der Maas gibt!


----------

